# new to me used xd



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

well guys the reason i was asking about a holster for a xd was i had the gun on layaway, anyways picked it up today for $364.00 was that a good deal. Its a .40 cal in really good shape no scratches or anything. I plan to use this gun strictly for winter carrying. When i picked it up yesterday i got the desantis leather holster that the previous owner had for $15.00. So how did i do ?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

crinko said:


> So how did i do ?


Sounds like a good deal. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's cheap. Congrats! I'm guessing it's a service model?

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good deal. I picked up a used XD 9SC for $350 which was unheard of. I sold it with 3 x-tra mags and an IWB custom holster for $465 last week.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Not too bad, that's a fair price for a used XD.

Check out the Crossbreed Supertuck. I'm wearing one right now. Fantastic comfort, I doubt I'll buy any other holster for my other guns.


----------

